# Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II Delayed Again



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 5, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10582"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10582" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10582"></a></div>
<strong>Not good news


</strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-availability/" target="_blank">Contrary to what I was told recently</a> by a few retailers, Canon has delayed the release of the EF 24-70 f/2.8L II again. This time until mid September 2012. The reason for the delay is said to be for “final  adjustments in production”.</p>
<p><strong>CR’s Take


</strong>This is tough news for a lot of people. I own a lens rental business and not being able to find more new 24-70′s in Canada to add to stock has caused a few moments of stress. We were really hoping for a smooth switchover from version 1 to version 2.</p>
<p>However, if this is for quality control reasons, then the delay is worth it. No matter how much it drives us bonkers.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 5, 2012)

I can see Tamron smiling right about now!


----------



## iso79 (Jul 5, 2012)

More time for me to save up 8)


----------



## Z (Jul 5, 2012)

Hmm, will this delay drive the price of the outgoing 24-70 up considerably? I'm starting to consider selling my 24-70 v1 in August if this is the case.

... Then again, probably not.


----------



## davinci52 (Jul 5, 2012)

This is absolutely ridiculous! After we've already been waiting 5 months for our pre-orders from major retailers, Canon now tries to tell us that something about the lens needs to be "adjusted". I, for one, don't believe that lie for one second. To CANON: Our patience isn't limitless. If you want to keep our business, deliver product with a reasonable time!


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jul 5, 2012)

Pity…it's been long delayed..just like the 1DX.
However, i was never interested in it in the first place..nor was i interested in the Tamron version.
Ever since the new 5D3 and IDX came out, the new processor really brings new life back to the good old 24-105L
More range than the 24-70. Granted it's not as sharp but if i really want sharp, i'll use primes. 
If i need low light, bump up the ISO…with the good performance of these cameras..shooting at F4 is almost good in any condition i feel…unlike the older cameras where f2.8 is a must..i just feel you don't really need it these days..


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 5, 2012)

This could be caused by production priority shift or some quality control issues. This is one of the most important lenses by Canon, if not THE most important one. Given its very high price tag and high expectations from the photographers, Canon better make this one right and have a healthy stock from the very beginning.


----------



## lola (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, what's new?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh Well, Its better to be delayed than have light leaks like another canon product. :


----------



## birtembuk (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, honestly, a few more months should be no big deal. For me, the problem is rather due to the accumulation of frustration that has been driving down the thrill of acquiring new equipment. I mean the interest is fading away and well, maybe I have enough with my existing equipment for the time being after all. One budget, many hobbies. The other priorities in life are somehow taking over.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 5, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> I can see Tamron smiling right about now!



And not me 

I was hoping the Tamron's price would break a bit . . . guessing this is NOT going to happen.


----------



## VASH1291 (Jul 5, 2012)

I wish they kept the MkI on sale until the MkII was avalible in store :'(


----------



## Axilrod (Jul 5, 2012)

davinci52 said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous! After we've already been waiting 5 months for our pre-orders from major retailers, Canon now tries to tell us that something about the lens needs to be "adjusted". I, for one, don't believe that lie for one second. To CANON: Our patience isn't limitless. If you want to keep our business, deliver product with a reasonable time!



So just because you don't like the news and are impatient that means they are lying? This is one of the most anticipated lenses of the year, and surely will be one of the best selling, they can't afford to screw this up. 

Let me ask you, if there isn't an issue, then what exactly is the hold-up? Are you suggesting that all of the 24-70 II's are actually fine and ready to go but Canon just wants to piss all it's customers off? Obviously there is something that needs to be fixed. They know how many times they've had to delay stuff and I'm sure they wouldn't do it if it wasn't absolutely necessary.


----------



## infared (Jul 5, 2012)

I have to agree with the post. Even though, I sold my 24-105mm in anticipation of this lens, back in the spring before the FIRST original ship date in anticipation of buying the new 24-70mm f/2.8 II....I can wait (even though it is k...kk...KILLIN me!!! LOL!), if it is for quality control issues... I have no idea how difficult it is for Canon to produce such perfection....so I guess I will just have to be patient.
...Besides...it gives me more time to justify paying $2300 for a modest zoom lens...and gives me even more time to set the money aside....
oh..well.....
(hmmm...if it is all the way until Sept...then I can probably justify buying the new Olympus 75mm f/1.8 for my MFT system...yeah..yeah...that's the plan..I have lots of time to recover financially to buy the 24-70mm in the Sept. 
The rest of my summer will be great!!!!!).


----------



## EchoLocation (Jul 5, 2012)

this is really weak. a 2300 hundred dollar lens and a 6800 hundred dollar camera both delayed for months with little explanation(along with plenty of other product delays.)
I really want a low cost Canon FF body(by low cost I mean under 3500 dollars, preferably 1500-2500...please don't say 5DII, I already chose a 5DC for half the price and it takes great photos but is a little long in the tooth,)but at this point I doubt one will be out within a year... I think Canon is really screwing up monumentally these days.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 5, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> If i need low light, bump up the ISO…with the good performance of these cameras..shooting at F4 is almost good in any condition i feel…unlike the older cameras where f2.8 is a must..i just feel you don't really need it these days..



What if you need the flexibility of a zoom and the thinner DoF of f/2.8 vs. f/4?


----------



## Seanlucky (Jul 5, 2012)

This does suck for a rental business... Summer is prime time to make money back on a lens, especially in a city like Vancouver which is so seasonal, and I'm sure a lot of wedding photographers will be renting this lens in the first year that it's released. I'm not going to pretend to understand what goes into making a lens on an assembly line, so it's not up to me to second guess Canon, but this does blow...


----------



## davinci52 (Jul 5, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> davinci52 said:
> 
> 
> > This is absolutely ridiculous! After we've already been waiting 5 months for our pre-orders from major retailers, Canon now tries to tell us that something about the lens needs to be "adjusted". I, for one, don't believe that lie for one second. To CANON: Our patience isn't limitless. If you want to keep our business, deliver product with a reasonable time!
> ...



First: This lens has been in development for years, and in professional testing for at least several months, yet Canon didn't find a very significant defect until it was already into retail production? Not likely. A lens isn't subject to the same magnetude of unknowns as a body, which has both many more components and possible software issues. I think Canon is holding it up just to ensure that virtually all the Mark I lenses have been sold before they will release the Mark IIs.

Second: The reason it is a big deal to me is that I'm a pretty old guy who would like to get to use it some before I'm either disabled or dead.


----------



## suman0102 (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for Canon making sure their product is created with the highest standard they choose for it. However, I am not happy with the way Canon is tossing their customers around. Its just not professional. I expect a company to have everything figured out, then announce the product with a release date and STICK TO IT! Think of how apple does their business. If they say a product is going to be released on July 29th, you can bet that it WILL be released on July 29th. It shows integrity and professionalism. Surely everyone is allowed to slip and have to make recalls or delay the product once in a while. But that should be the exception, not the rule. 

On a different note, I'm also not a fan of canon's pricing model. I have little-to-no knowledge about business but I would much rather see canon have a fixed price on their product. If a new version is announced, the price should stay the same. Again, apple does a great job with this. 

Just my 2c


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 5, 2012)

As long the lens is made to specs, I'm willing to wait for good copy.


----------



## Otter (Jul 5, 2012)

I think the lesson learned for this round of releases is don't announce a product too early, unless you know you can hit that date within a month. I know it's all been said, I'm just giving my two cents. I'm not waiting for a 1dX or a 24-70 mkII(although I wouldn't mind either!), but it really makes you feel like Canon isn't running their business the right way, caring that people who are waiting for these products and doing a lot of things on the fly.
Yes, I understand nobody wants a lens release for $2000 + or camera @ $6000+ that isn't ready and it's good they are taking the time to get it right. Well, don't create all this negative press by constantly delaying it and 1/2 a year early announcements. I'd rather get a one month announcement or less, here is a new lens and camera in then new lens and camera in 3 months and then it's 6 months and so on. Perhaps it's a ploy to keep people waiting for their equipment as opposed to going over to different companies to get what they want or people getting into photography starting out(yes I know you don't start with a 1DX) waiting for Canon instead of choosing Nikon.
For the record, I do love my Canon products I have purchased in the past and would not change to Nikon or another company... I'm just saying.... "Come on Canon, get your $(*@ together!"


----------



## Wideopen (Jul 5, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> As long the lens is made to specs, I'm willing to wait for good copy.



+1 gives me more time to save up


----------



## jabbott (Jul 5, 2012)

suman0102 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm all for Canon making sure their product is created with the highest standard they choose for it. However, I am not happy with the way Canon is tossing their customers around. Its just not professional. I expect a company to have everything figured out, then announce the product with a release date and STICK TO IT! Think of how apple does their business. If they say a product is going to be released on July 29th, you can bet that it WILL be released on July 29th. It shows integrity and professionalism. Surely everyone is allowed to slip and have to make recalls or delay the product once in a while. But that should be the exception, not the rule.



On the flip side of that, the first revisions of Apple products are sometimes known to have quality issues... it's all a tradeoff between schedule, quality and managing expectations. I do agree that Canon shouldn't announce a product months early (or years early like the 200-400mm), and they especially shouldn't discontinue the previous product months early. That was a pretty boneheaded move on their part.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 5, 2012)

I think we are going to continue to see lens manufacturing problems into the future. Glass production requires a lot of electrical power, and companies are being told to cut back. 

http://www.redorbit.com/news/science/1112538565/japan-faces-power-outages-residents-urged-to-conserve-energy/

The crystal growing operations for the big crystals also requires a reliable power source, and a huge amount of power. Backup generators can only hold power for a limited time, so production is going to suffer.

http://www.canon-optron.co.jp/english/fluorite/index.html


----------



## RafaPolit (Jul 5, 2012)

What is utterly absurd is the inability of Canon to stick to their own release dates... no one imposes those dates on them, they chose them, and then there is delay after delay!! On EVERY product! Just absurd!

Rafa.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 5, 2012)

I was the owner of a V1 24-70 and sold it when the date was set for release on the mark II. I didn't expect it to start shipping the exact day they had posted, but certainly not 6 months late. I've been checking CR almost every day DREADING this notice. I figured Canon's recent track record painted a good picture that I wasn't going to receive this lens, even by the end of July. Photographers and videographers make business decisions based upon new arrivals and I chose to sell something early to stay ahead of the game. In the future, I wish Canon would announce something with a large window (expected to start shipping April-October 2012). Why put a date on something if it means nothing and upsets their customers? I own many primes and will get by, but I wanted this lens for a trip in August and wanted the versatility.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jul 5, 2012)

I do a lot of music stuff, and this used to be a problem with music software - they announce it, and announce a release date, then delay it, then delay it, then delay it...

It got so bad that companies do NOT announce a release date until the stuff is actually ready for release. What Canon is doing is completely unprofessional. It's something I would expect from a company run by high schoolers. 

I'm all for waiting until the product is ready for release, but they really need to stop announcing release dates before they are ready. To me, Canon release dates mean absolutely nothing anymore, especially with pro level items.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 5, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> I'm all for waiting until the product is ready for release, but they really need to stop announcing release dates before they are ready.



Makes sense, but obviously Canon screwed up so badly that they stopped producing the 24-70mk1 with only the hope that the mk2 will be ready. So they resorted to salami tactics - what else should they do? Tell people to get a Tamron lens during this nearly half-year time period :-o


----------



## suman0102 (Jul 5, 2012)

That's true. Apple has made the mistake of releasing some items too early with flaws. But so has Canon with their recent 5DIII and light peaking issue. These kinds of mistakes happen and are hard to foresee. But saying canon will announce a product very early and then continues with delay after delay does not settle well with me. What strikes me even more is the timing of their delays. It seems that they tend to make the delay apparent at the very last moment when people get their hopes up. Its like the friend who owes you money and says s/he'll pay it off next week. When next week comes around, he/she says they don't have it and will have it at another point in time. Its hard to rely on people/companies like that. 

I guess I've been disappointed with canon lately and am venting more than I really should ;D

Speaking of, 200-400! I'd love to see that lens in the shelves! 



jabbott said:


> suman0102 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong, I'm all for Canon making sure their product is created with the highest standard they choose for it. However, I am not happy with the way Canon is tossing their customers around. Its just not professional. I expect a company to have everything figured out, then announce the product with a release date and STICK TO IT! Think of how apple does their business. If they say a product is going to be released on July 29th, you can bet that it WILL be released on July 29th. It shows integrity and professionalism. Surely everyone is allowed to slip and have to make recalls or delay the product once in a while. But that should be the exception, not the rule.
> ...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 5, 2012)

RafaPolit said:


> What is utterly absurd is the inability of Canon to stick to their own release dates... no one imposes those dates on them, they chose them, and then there is delay after delay!! On EVERY product! Just absurd!
> 
> Rafa.



This.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jul 5, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all for waiting until the product is ready for release, but they really need to stop announcing release dates before they are ready.
> ...



What they can do is announce the product, but not announce any sort of release date. If they NEED to announce a date for some reason, they should expect the worse, because that's what usually seems to happen. Telling people that a product will be ready by a certain point, and delaying it multiple times is just unacceptable for a bigtime company like that. If it happened once then fine, but this happened with the 1DX, the 5Diii, and now this...


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 5, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> Telling people that a product will be ready by a certain point, and delaying it multiple times is just unacceptable for a bigtime company like that. If it happened once then fine, but this happened with the 1DX, the 5Diii, and now this...



I'm sure, Canon management would subscribe to that view, at least internally. Announcing and delaying one product might work to torpedo the competition's sales, but this might undermine the trust in Canon as a whole. You could add the slow introduction of the new radio tech to the list.

My only explanation is that there are still aftermaths from the natural disasters in Japan on design facilities and staff, so that by prioritizing other research like mirrorless and video (af,stm) they're screwing up in their old back yard.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jul 5, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> If it happened once then fine, but this happened with the 1DX, the 5Diii, and now this...



Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the "official" release date of the 5DMKIII March 22nd?(approx. a month after announcing it) There were many who received their copies before that date and MANY, MANY others like myself who received it the day after(it shipped on the release date). No, not everyone who had a pre-order received one, but it was initially released in fairly sufficient quantities and "on-time".


----------



## cliffwang (Jul 5, 2012)

dstppy said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > I can see Tamron smiling right about now!
> ...


I also expected Tamron drop its 24-70 price. Now I may just go ahead to order one from Amazon.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 5, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> I also expected Tamron drop its 24-70 price.



Realistically, since only the non-IS 24-70ii will be the competition, I expected the Tamron not to get much cheaper. But now with the new delay, I'll grab my Tamron first thing in the morning tomorrow :->


----------



## robin (Jul 6, 2012)

Dylan said:


> I was the owner of a V1 24-70 and sold it when the date was set for release on the mark II. I didn't expect it to start shipping the exact day they had posted, but certainly not 6 months late. I've been checking CR almost every day DREADING this notice. I figured Canon's recent track record painted a good picture that I wasn't going to receive this lens, even by the end of July. Photographers and videographers make business decisions based upon new arrivals and I chose to sell something early to stay ahead of the game. In the future, I wish Canon would announce something with a large window (expected to start shipping April-October 2012). Why put a date on something if it means nothing and upsets their customers? I own many primes and will get by, but I wanted this lens for a trip in August and wanted the versatility.



I guess you did sell the lens so early, because you wanted to get the high prize, before there is a drop when the Mark II is available. So don't complain, you've got it!


----------



## samueljay (Jul 6, 2012)

RunAndGun said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > If it happened once then fine, but this happened with the 1DX, the 5Diii, and now this...
> ...


That's what I thought, I don't think the 5D III was delayed? I got mine in the second batch in Australia, and got it on the 4th of April. There was only delays to shipments during the light leak debacle


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 6, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > adhocphotographer said:
> ...



Friend of mine has Canon 24-70 V1 and decided to try the new Tamron 24-70- bought it from BH 2weeks ago.

Today, I called and asked him if I can borrow the new Tamron to try out on my 5D III. The answer I got is "NO". The lens is on the way back to BH and he asked for his money back. 

Reasons the lens is going back to BH:
1. Focus is slow
2. CA is terrible
3. VC(is) is not that great compared to Canon 17-55 f2.8 IS
4. Sharpness - not so good, but not so bad. just OK

What he likes about Tamron:
1. Price
2. It feels solid

At the end, he decided to keep his Canon mrk I and wait for mrk II.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 6, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > dstppy said:
> ...



It's worth the wait.


----------



## Fatalv (Jul 6, 2012)

Ugh... more wait time. I'd love to see the internal gantt charts for canon products as of late. At least then I'd have a good laugh and it would put a smile on my face.


----------



## canonian (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm another person who sold my original 24-70 shortly after the version II was announced because it was so damn unreliable - soft at wide apertures all the way through f/4. Just could not depend on it for jobs. The new lens was supposed to ship about 2 months after announced so I was willing to wait.... but not this frickin' long. Really PO'd that Canon hasn't started shipping this lens yet BUT they have been able to get the new 24mm, 28mm and 40mm lenses out. WTF Canon!


----------



## Luke (Jul 6, 2012)

Yup... I sold my 24-105 for this and am patiently waiting..
Decided to get the 5d III + the 24+70 II and 70-200II for a big trip I'm taking in august. Thought I'd be safe...

I'm also waiting for the 5D III SDK to be released for some software I use..... It was supposed to be out in June.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's a rule I live by in photography, and this goes for the 1D X and the 24-70L II. I have seen this happen over and over again. Never sell anything because something new is coming out UNTIL you have the new item in your hand, at home. Then sell.


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh the irony. 

I have one on pre-order as the expected "walk around" lens for my 1Dx. So as the 1Dx is delayed and delayed I start to think that the actual ship times will get close. Now my 1Dx is likely to ship "any day now" and BOOM - the 24-70 II jumps out another 6 weeks...

/sigh


----------



## gmrza (Jul 6, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Here's a rule I live by in photography, and this goes for the 1D X and the 24-70L II. I have seen this happen over and over again. Never sell anything because something new is coming out UNTIL you have the new item in your hand, at home. Then sell.



This issue is not unique to Canon (or any camera maker). If you want to find a bad track record for delivery on a product roadmap, you need look no further than the software industry. Microsoft has been pretty bad. EMC is terrible with its Ionix product suite, with product releases being delayed sometimes by years!


----------



## canonian (Jul 6, 2012)

Another thing - I thought I'd give that new Tamron 24-70 with VC/IS a try thinking maybe it could be a great lens and I could save about a grand. I bought one from B&H, used it for one wedding and didn't really like it so I returned it for a refund. It's a decent lens, but not that sharp and the focus is slow. Probably a good choice for most casual shooters but not for professional use, IMHO.


----------



## Gcon (Jul 6, 2012)

SPEWING!!!!

I have a 1-week epic snow trip in mid August and this was going to be my pano lens with my Really Right Stuff nodal slide gear. I am lusting after it because of the supposed corner sharpness - better for the pano-stitch work than what I'm used to.

SPEWING!!!!!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 6, 2012)

canonian said:


> Another thing - I thought I'd give that new Tamron 24-70 with VC/IS a try thinking maybe it could be a great lens and I could save about a grand. I bought one from B&H, used it for one wedding and didn't really like it so I returned it for a refund. It's a decent lens, but not that sharp and the focus is slow. Probably a good choice for most casual shooters but not for professional use, IMHO.



Was your problem w/ the Tamron that it wasn't sharp at all (at what apertures?), or not across the whole picture? And concerning the af: Did you find it just to be slow, but precise, or both - and in what lighting conditions?


----------



## canonian (Jul 6, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> canonian said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing - I thought I'd give that new Tamron 24-70 with VC/IS a try thinking maybe it could be a great lens and I could save about a grand. I bought one from B&H, used it for one wedding and didn't really like it so I returned it for a refund. It's a decent lens, but not that sharp and the focus is slow. Probably a good choice for most casual shooters but not for professional use, IMHO.
> ...



I didn't say "it wasn't sharp at all" but it's not as sharp as my old 24-70 was when I first got it. Unfortunately after a few years of getting good use out of it, the sharpness just went away (especially at wide apertures). I tried getting it re-calibrated three times - three times from Canon and once from a respectable service center but it was never the same.

The focus seemed accurate but it was slow in any light compared to my other lenses except the 85/1.2 which I think is slow because of the big hunk of glass it has. This is on a 5D II and in addition to the 85/1.2L, I have a 35/1.4L, 16-35/2.8L, 70-200/2.8L IS, 50/1.8 and 100/2.8L IS.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 6, 2012)

canonian said:


> The focus seemed accurate but it was slow in any light compared to my other lenses except the 85/1.2 which I think is slow because of the big hunk of glass it has.



Thanks for the clarification - it's known that the Tamron af is *slower* than the excellent Canon usm, but as with the 85L this is about getting used to it if possible., and after all it's less half the price of the new Canon.

I was asking because some people stated that the Tamron af not *precise* in addition to being slower - but this doesn't seem to have been the issue for you.


----------



## OneStar (Jul 7, 2012)

Canon is either inept or seriously abusing customer brand loyalty. They consistently announce products that are nowhere near ready for market. I can’t help but think that this is intended to keep loyal Canon owners from jumping ship to other brands that actually seem to get quality products out in a timely manner. This happens too frequently to be accidental. I’m getting sick of it! I ordered this lens early to use with a very special book project to be shot over this summer with my 5D Mark III. I can’t help but feel manipulated. Canon: get your act together or get prepared for defections to other brands! Nikon is looking better and better every day.


----------



## almograve (Jul 9, 2012)

For some reason I have the feeling that Canon has such a hard time releasing something better than the current 24-70 in order to justify the 1000$ extra that they are just having way to much defective units on the production chain...


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 9, 2012)

almograve said:


> For some reason I have the feeling that Canon has such a hard time releasing something better than the current 24-70 in order to justify the 1000$ extra that they are just having way to much defective units on the production chain...



"Defective" is relative concerning iq - the manufacturer sets a max. production tolerance beyond that lenses are not delivered. I think this and more rigorous in-house testing is Canon's current problem:

For this price (without IS!), every lens shipped must be stellar, or they'll be torn to shreds in reviews and from loyal customers waiting all this time. Since they obviously couldn't achieve an adequate production quality across all lenses yet, they delayed the whole thing rather than delivering a few.


----------



## tron (Jul 10, 2012)

EchoLocation said:


> ...please don't say 5DII


5DMarkII ;D ;D ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 10, 2012)

tron said:


> EchoLocation said:
> 
> 
> > ...please don't say 5DII
> ...



5D Mark 2


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 10, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > EchoLocation said:
> ...



FiveDII


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 11, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



5Dtoo  :


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 11, 2012)

1982chris911 said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



FiveDTwo


----------



## iaind (Jul 11, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> 1982chris911 said:
> 
> 
> > Razor2012 said:
> ...



FiveDeetoo


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 11, 2012)

iaind said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > 1982chris911 said:
> ...



cinqDdeux


----------



## iaind (Jul 12, 2012)

funfDzwei 

quinqueDduo ;D


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

Lol, this could go on for a long time. This thread should of been one of those word games.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, before I forget...

..... -.. ..---


----------



## iaind (Jul 12, 2012)

No semaphore allowed. It's not a flag day


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

iaind said:


> No semaphore allowed. It's not a flag day



Morse code.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 12, 2012)

I also like:

Deeee Thhreee


----------

